# Old slide film to digital photo file



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Anybody knows how or what is the best way to transfer old slide film image
(the type where you put inside a projector to view on a screen) to digital photo like jpg ?


Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

HERE'S a good summary of the various ways to do it.


----------



## 4dabank (Feb 24, 2016)

I think I saw that at Costco actually they can do the old reels slides etc for you 

But if you want to do it yourself perhaps grab a converter you can find them on amazon etc I provided a link to several of them hope this helps 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ywords=Slides+and+Negatives+to+Digital+Image+


----------



## Ric Trexell (Mar 18, 2016)

Get a good photo flatbed scanner. I have used an Epson 2450 for years and it is hooked up to my Win 98 computer. It came with the software to make several different file formats. They make a newer version now I think but the Canon scanner is suppose to give better resolution. It can also scan papers and photos. Great for those old photos that were taken 100 years ago.


----------

